# Just got a P226



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

After falling in lust with my wifes SP2022, I foundd that Bud's Gun was having a sale on certified pre-owned Sigs. I found this P226 in .40 S&W. Completely refurb'ed by Sig Armourer and it looks like BRAND NEW! What a deal!


----------



## Workhorse_Sig (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice, solid gun, congrats. I carry an M11A1/P228 9mm. Properly cared for you P226 .40 will never fail you.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Workhorse_Sig said:


> Nice, solid gun, congrats. I carry an M11A1/P228 9mm. Properly cared for you P226 .40 will never fail you.


Well, I certainly hope so. It's a VERY solid feeling gun. Will take it to it's first shooting next Tuesday before the Rod & Gun meeting. Can hardly wait!!


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Got to finally shoot it today. Flawless. Here's my first magazine through it at about 10 yards.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pistol! I love my .40 P226.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The 226 in .40 is a really good combination. The stainless steel slide goes a long way in reducing felt recoil, especially with lighter loads.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats, I don't have a 226 but have 229 in .40 great guns, enjoy.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats and good shooting 

I have a p226 like yours (9mm though)love it so much am looking for a different model for the collection..leaning tacops


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice pistol you picked up there. Those guns will probably outlast us! Lol.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sir, you have excellent taste in pistols.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

deleted double post


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have one of those also. Love it!


----------

